# Your Favorite TV Shows?



## LionsRawr (Jul 28, 2009)

Just a random "getting to know you" type of thread. What are your current favorite tv shows? If you want to share trailers or favorite clips thats fine too.

Mine are........

Trueblood

Big Love

Weeds

Nurse Jackie

LOST

Heartland

Skins

One Tree Hill

The Secret Life Of The American Teenager


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm the only one in my family who likes Secret Life ...but I love it.

The others I watch as often as I can....in order...

Leverage

Castle 

Dollhouse

Survivor (when it is on)


I've already bought season 2 of Leverage on iTunes - so I download it every week...I have all of season 1 also - PLUS I bought the dvd set when it came out last week.

I'm thinking of checking out Bones....I like the actor and remember him from Angel.

Oh - and I frequently rewatch episodes of Angel, West Wing, Babylon 5 & Firefly that I have on dvds (and hope to get all the seasons of Buffy later this year).


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 28, 2009)

Fav tv show at the moment is Bones! I love how in-depth they are, make it look so real!


----------



## degrassi (Jul 28, 2009)

*LionsRawr wrote: *


> Just a random "getting to know you" type of thread. What are your current favorite tv shows? If you want to share trailers or favorite clips thats fine too.
> 
> Mine are........
> 
> ...


Wow we have quite similar tastes

Mine are:

True blood
Weeds
Big love
Nurse jackie
Skins
Buffy(yes I watch re runs over and over:biggrin2
L word
Law and order SVU
Lost

I just started watching Hung and its pretty good. I watch way too much tv but those are my favs.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh - I forgot - I love Life also....the guy is quirky but I like him anyway.

And I watch reruns of Jericho too...I miss that show.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 28, 2009)

My number one is Grey's Anatomy. I don't care I love it! LOL

Then I have:

It's Always Sunny in Philidelphia
Bones
House
Scrubs
Supernatural
Law and Order SVU
Big Bang Theory
The Office
How I Met Your Mother
In Plain Sight

I think that's it. 0.0 LOL


----------



## CKGS (Jul 28, 2009)

Ummm...
NCIS
Roseanne (old reruns)
Animal Cops
King of Queens
Home Improvement (reruns)
George Lopez (reruns)
CSI New York
Without a Trace
That's My Baby
Dog Whisperer
It's Me or The Dog
What Not To Wear

There's more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 28, 2009)

What? No Desperate Housewives fans out there? I've also started getting hooked on Wife Swap.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Fringe is really good. I can't wait for the new season. We also love Lost, Bones, reruns of the West Wing and M*A*S*H, and 24. I have to confess, I've never seen Desperate Housewives. (slinks away in shame!) Another confession...before all of the controversy, we watched Jon and Kate. Now we call it Jon Hates Kate or Jon Ate Kate or some other similar derogatory name. (It's a shame that the family is broken like that. When something like that happens, it's no one person's fault. I didn't want anyone to think that by the names above I meant that any one person in that relationship was at fault.) Sorry to go on like that.

We are also devoted Monday Night Football fans...or any other football, for that matter!

Cool thread, btw!


----------



## degrassi (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh I forgot about Fringe! I love that show. Its like a new X files. So good.

I also used to like jon and kate but now its kind of painful to watch. Gives me a creepy bad feeling now so I stopped.


----------



## BethM (Jul 28, 2009)

Current faves: The Office, 30 Rock, Dirty Jobs, Daily Show, and Colbert Report.

Old faves I watch on DVD: The X Files, Quantum Leap, and Northern Exposure.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 28, 2009)

My favorite shows are House, Bones, Fringe, CSI all 3, SVU, Ghost Whisper, Three and half men and According to Jim. 
I use to watch Desperate house wives but the last season wasn't really all that good so I if I missed an episode it wasn't a big deal.

I love watching reruns of ER.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 28, 2009)

Well the shows listed here are ones that i tune into religiously every week when they are on

Greys anatomy
Lost
Big brother

Medium (so happy that another station picked the show up now maybe it will be on a full season instead of half a season)

ghost hunter
The real desperate housewives of " XXXX"
Split ends
Groomer has it
Animal Cop Philadelphia




these listed are shows that i like to watch when i can catch them on

16 and pregnant
Real world
CSI reruns
Roseanne reruns
Buff the vampire slayer reruns
i will watch ghost whisperer if i catch it on


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 28, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> Current faves: The Office, 30 Rock, Dirty Jobs, Daily Show, and Colbert Report.
> 
> Old faves I watch on DVD: The X Files, Quantum Leap, and Northern Exposure.


I use to watch that , i loved Sam Beckett,lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 28, 2009)

Since I'm in the UK most of these you guys probably wont know of but my favourites are:

Coronation Street

Hollyoaks (probably too old for it now but oh well!)

West Wing- we watch the re-runs all the time, plus the DVDs as well...

Eastenders (it's kind of a chore right now, but we watch it anyway)

Friends- Ummm..... this will probably never leave my list! I know it finished years ago but I still love watching re-runs...

Barefoot Contessa- cookery show- my guilty pleasure!

8 Out of 10 Cats- comedy quiz show that cracks me up- I LOVE Jimmy Carr!

The Hills, and The City- Yes, I know they're trashy, etc, but I LOVE them! I bought the last few episodes of The City on iTunes yesterday to cheer myself up 

House- I don't watch it religiously as I always seem to miss it, but I do like it, and we keep meaning to buy the box-sets

Ummm.... Can't think of the rest!

One show that me and Steve both LOVED but was cancelled after just one series was Studio 60. It was written by Aaron Sorkin (who wrote the West Wing) and had the guys who played Josh and Danny in the West Wing in it, plus Matthew Perry. It was great! Such a shame it wont come back


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 28, 2009)

Studio 60 ROCKED...we loved it.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 28, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Studio 60 ROCKED...we loved it.


Yay! You're one of the only other people I think I've ever known who's even heard of it! 

:highfive:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 28, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Since I'm in the UK most of these you guys probably wont know of but my favourites are:
> 
> Coronation Street - *we get this show here on CBC but I don't watch it.*
> 
> ...


The rest of the shows were shown on the American Channels so I know of them.


----------



## Rayen (Jul 28, 2009)

Mine are:

Chuck
Lost (it's almost over! whyyy?!)
Eli Stone (I think it's over now though, sadness)
Merlin 
House (I've been watching all the old seasons getting ready for the start of the new season! I can't wait!)

I kind of watch Heroes, but I've lost all of my expectations for it. As far as I'm concerned, the real show ended in the first season. Everything after that just gets worse and worse. I watch it just to see if maybe they're going to start getting better, so far they haven't. I have the first season on DVD so I just watch it when I want a good bit of Heroes!

I don't really watch a lot of TV. There are only a very few that I will watch week-by-week. I never miss Lost though! Even though all of my friends make fun of me for watching it, I have to know how it all ends now. There's no option! Chuck is a more recent addition, I'm not sure if I'll watch the third season with how the second season ended. The first two seasons were cute though.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 28, 2009)

hmmmm well there's lots including:

Scrubs, King of Queens, Everybody loves Raymond, Mock the Week, Top Gear, QI, South Park, Ghost Adventures, Futurama, Lion Man, Animal Cops, Wildlife SOS, Friends, Dog the Bounty Hunter, Have I Got News For You, Never Mind The Buzzcocks, Zoo Stories, Malcolm in the Middle and possibly more.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 28, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> What? No Desperate Housewives fans out there? I've also started getting hooked on Wife Swap.


I love both those programmes


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 28, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Dollhouse


Can I ask what is Dollhouse?


----------



## CKGS (Jul 28, 2009)

I,too, love Wife Swap.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 28, 2009)

I forgot to mention the cop shows....Cops, Hot Pursuit, and Speeders. There are probably a few other good ones I can't think of. Speeders is especially funny. I love all the good excuses.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 28, 2009)

Dr. Who (new series)
Torchwood
Merlin
House
Lost
Weeds
Mental
CSI 
CSI NY
Prison Break (over now )
Animal Cops shows
Dogtown (hoping for new episodes soon)
At The End of My Leash
Futurama
Family Guy
The Simpsons. 

There are probably more, I just can't think of them right now.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 28, 2009)

I forgot family guy and american dad!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 28, 2009)

I love to watch:

LOST
24
Grey's Anatomy
Desperate Housewives
Better Off Ted 
Arrested Development (the only tv series I have on DVD that I watch over and over)
House
Lie to Me

And probably some others I am forgetting...my guilty pleasure:
Gossip Girl


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 28, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Dollhouse
> ...


Dollhouse 
Its by Joss Whedon


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 28, 2009)

I love anything and everything on HGTV :biggrin2:, but my favorite show on there is "My First Place".


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 28, 2009)

i have not seen it Peg, when does it come back on?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 28, 2009)

I like a lot of shows, but the ones I always watch are:
Coronation Street
The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson
Desperate Housewives
Wipeout
The Simpsons

If I can remember, I like to watch House, too.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 28, 2009)

Peg do you know where online i can watch the first seven episodes at? i went on fox.com and they have from episode eight t o the finale which i watched hat one first by accident and it seems like a pretty good show , but i would like to see from the begining


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 28, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Peg do you know where online i can watch the first seven episodes at? i went on fox.com and they have from episode eight t o the finale which i watched hat one first by accident and it seems like a pretty good show , but i would like to see from the begining


I don't know.....we watched it on hulu.com. The dvds came out today.....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 29, 2009)

What a question as I'm addicted to tv right now, lol!

Uh,

Rob and Big

Kendra

Denise Richards

Chelsea Lately

Little People Big World

The Little Couple

Tori and Dean

Rob Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory

Paris My BFF

I know, I need help, lol!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2009)

ooooo hulu never thought of that


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a new addition....Drop Dead Diva.


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2009)

I see alot of 'Lost' fans out there!

Lost
Ghost Whisperer
Top Chef
The Hills
The City
Dog Whisperer
It's Me or The Dog
Groomer Has It
OMG I forget the name of the Ghost hunter's from Penn State, it's great!
ESPN
Animal Cops
Under Dog to Wonder Dog
Rachael Ray
History Channel, those reinactments are fantastic 
Jon & Kate Plus 8
Little People Big World


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 30, 2009)

Omg DUH Chelsea Lately. Also The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson and The Soup.


----------



## BethM (Jul 30, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Omg DUH Chelsea Lately. Also The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson and The Soup.


How could I have forgotten Chelsea Lately! I love that show!

Someone else mentioned Scrubs, I like that, too. But I usually just watch the reruns on Comedy Central when I'm eating dinner. So I'm completely behind in the story, but I've seen just about every older episode about 10 times, LOL!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 30, 2009)

I LOVE Chelsea Lately. She is just hilarious... I've read both of her books and she's just so funny. I'm amazed that anyone can quip back so quickly.

Haha same here about Scrubs! I'll watch reruns til my eyes bleed haha. Just never had the time to catch it when it actually aired. 

Also an older show I have on DVD and watch regularly is Roswell. Only 3 seasons long, but so much awesomeness.


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jul 30, 2009)

The only shows I watch every week they're on are LOST and Heroes.

I like Discovery Health shows about strange medical conditions or about babies and pregnancy. 

I USED to like Jon and Kate plus 8 but that's turned into a disaster ....

For discontinued shows, I've watched all of Arrested Development a couple of times. Very funny show!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 30, 2009)

Eric just got me hooked on Warehouse 13 - from the SyFy channel...its on hulu.

Warehouse 13


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 31, 2009)

Yesssssss thank you Peg!! We don't have cable during the off season of our main shows (Grey's and Supernatural) simply because we don't watch much TV then, but I saw a preview for this somewhere and thought "Now that looks good!"


----------



## irishlops (Jul 31, 2009)

THE MENTALIST!
and all csi shows


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been watching Friends everynight for 3 years. I never get bored of it! I guess you could say its my favourite.
And yes I am sad enough that I know al lthe words to each episode.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 31, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh and CSI Miami.

I watch too much TV.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 5, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> I LOVE Chelsea Lately. She is just hilarious... I've read both of her books and she's just so funny. I'm amazed that anyone can quip back so quickly.



I have both her books and have almost finished Are You There Vodka. Love it.

Her show is a hoot! (Kaslopus, lol.) We love Jon Cap and I especially love Ross Matthews on the RT! Oh, and Loni Love! That would be the best RT right there!


----------



## BethM (Aug 5, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *SunnyCait wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I LOVE Chelsea Lately. She is just hilarious... I've read both of her books and she's just so funny. I'm amazed that anyone can quip back so quickly.
> ...


I didn't even know she had books until Cait posted it. I immediately reserved them both on audio from the library. I got Are You There Vodka over the weekend and put it on my zune so I could listen to it at work. I'm about 2/3 through it, will probably finish today.
The other book is available now, so I'll probably pick it up today.

They've also got Stephen Colbert's book on audio ready for me.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 5, 2009)

She is amazing, and soooo funny!! I always say "Pikachu".

I like Loni Love! She's always hilarious. And I almost named MJ Chuy.  Haha!!

I love how she goes on and on about like Tori Spelling and Denise Richards. Then had Denise Richards on the show!! LMAO! Awesome.


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 5, 2009)

Two and a half men


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 8, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> She is amazing, and soooo funny!! I always say "Pikachu".
> 
> I like Loni Love! She's always hilarious. And I almost named MJ Chuy.  Haha!!
> 
> I love how she goes on and on about like Tori Spelling and Denise Richards. Then had Denise Richards on the show!! LMAO! Awesome.



LOL! I love you SunnyC!

We love Loni Love too, hubby loves her laugh, haha. Chris Hardwick from Websoup is funny as heck too. I love, love Ross Mathews too, haha. ("I'll finger you Chelsea!") LOLOL. I can't find that on tube at all and it was hilarious!!!

LOL, she actually tells Tori and Denise that she's kidding around and they are so cool with it, haha. Those two she had on just like 2 months agoish?


----------



## DeniseJP (Aug 8, 2009)

Weeds, Nurse Jackie, Dog Whisperer, Ghost Hunters (or whatever the TAPS show is on Discovery), Destroyed in Seconds... and I really miss A Pet Story on Animal Planet.

Denise


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 8, 2009)

Racheal Ray and ANTM, and Real(ish) housewives of the OC.


----------

